# Black as an underbase



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a a design that will need an underbase. The outline is black. Could I use the black as an underbase and just print the colors on top of the black? I am concerned that the colors might not pop due to it being a black underbase instead of a white underbase. The other colors will be white, yellow, red and blue. All of them have the black outline, which is why I was thinking of using the black as an underbase.


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

amistad said:


> I have a a design that will need an underbase. The outline is black. Could I use the black as an underbase and just print the colors on top of the black? I am concerned that the colors might not pop due to it being a black underbase instead of a white underbase. The other colors will be white, yellow, red and blue. All of them have the black outline, which is why I was thinking of using the black as an underbase.


Are you printing plastisol? If so, and you have good opaque ink, then it should work well! Obviously sample print it, but we've done thousand piece jobs running a very dark navy blue (almost black) ink as an underbase and it works out great. just make sure you have a good flash on that black and all other layers will be just fine. Also, don't over cure in the dryer. If it's too hot, like hot hot, it could mess with the lightest colors on the design.


----------



## SPD - Mason (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey I would not recommend using black as a under base to for your it will not make the colors pop. I would suggest to do your black outline as your last screen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

amistad said:


> I have a a design that will need an underbase.



Not if you're considering black to do it. 


Black underbase doesn't make much sense. At best you're wasting black ink. At worst, it's going to make your print job that much harder to do.


What color are your garments?


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

I mean... I've done it. it works.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I am using plastisol. I am only considering black as an underbase because the the outline on the design is black. I feel this will help in registration. I can be a bit off and not have to use an overprint between colors because the black will be the backround color.


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

amistad said:


> I am using plastisol. I am only considering black as an underbase because the the outline on the design is black. I feel this will help in registration. I can be a bit off and not have to use an overprint between colors because the black will be the backround color.


so here is the thing, if your design has any black in it aside from the outline you will want to print it last. You can still reg to it, just set up your screens backwards in order. Also, even if it is just an outline, you may want to pick another color to use as an underbase. what colors are in the design? if there are any greys I would recommend that. 

You can print black as an underbase IMO, I've done it, as well as other dark colors, but is it the right method in general? no. 

remember, print order of color is always best if it is lightest to darkest ink. if I had red, yellow, white, black, and grey in my design, I would set it up to print:

1. White-underbase and white in design
2. Grey
3. yellow
4. Red
5. Black - to tie any line-work together and to cover any imperfections that could exist in the other layers.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

FatPrints said:


> so here is the thing, if your design has any black in it aside from the outline you will want to print it last. You can still reg to it, just set up your screens backwards in order. Also, even if it is just an outline, you may want to pick another color to use as an underbase. what colors are in the design? if there are any greys I would recommend that.
> 
> You can print black as an underbase IMO, I've done it, as well as other dark colors, but is it the right method in general? no.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will go with this recomendation. I really appreciate all the advice from all of you.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes changing up the print order can result in better quality prints. I don't really know why... But I have one specific job that I do for a school all the time that is maroon and gold on white and gray shirts. I like to print it wet-on-wet to save time, but if I lay down the gold first and then the maroon I get that fuzzy line between the colors that gets worse as I go on. But if I put the maroon down and then the gold it comes out great.

So with every job, experiment with your print order until you're happy with the result. Printing is part science and part craft...


----------

